# How much???? Motorhome MPG



## LongdogCymru (Apr 1, 2014)

I have never really looked at the fuel consumption on my motorhomes, I am a relative rookie having only discovered motorhoming 2 years ago and enjoyed several holidays and weekends in the 2001 Hymer Swing with a Fiat 2.8 JTD that I bought to test the water.

I always thought that was a bit heavy on the juice but I put it down to being relatively old technology, so when I bought a low profile 56 reg CI Cipro 55 on a Mercedes Sprinter chassis I was expecting an improvement......!!!

Well we have just had a long weekend in Hertford on the Balls Park Camping and Caravan Club site there, (highly recommended, they are not called the friendly club for nothing  ), I drove over 450 miles and logged my fuel usage on a full-to-full basis. What a shock I had when I found I had averged 20mpg and that was me driving like a nun for goodness sake!!!  

Where do people get these 30mpg figures from? When they are parked up with the engine ticking over perhaps? 20mpg is not really acceptable so I am thinking of cutting my losses and selling the CI and getting another older van now


----------



## groyne (Apr 1, 2014)

I did about 400 miles over the weekend, most of it on Dual Carriageway doing about 60mph, and averaged over 34mpg, but that's in a 2.2 Citroen Relay conversion.  I've found it fairly consistent, 33 - 35 mpg,  over the last 3 years.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm not sure I'd sell a nice van for the sake of a couple of mpg. I mentioned on the recent similar thread that I managed nearly 24 mpg in our 416 Sprinter, so perhaps your vehicle needs attention?

I hear lots of fairy tales about mpg. A chap told me last week that he bought a little box with two battery leads on it from a man in Blythe. He just connected the leads to the battery terminals and placed the box on top of the engine of his Fiat Hymer. Hey Presto! Achieved 37mpg instantly!
Bullshine.....
John


----------



## mark61 (Apr 1, 2014)

I get around 24/25 too on a panel van. Although if i try really hard I can get less then 15MPG


----------



## n brown (Apr 1, 2014)

my lt35 gets 30 mpg and I'm heavy footed.that was worked out over 3000 miles


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Apr 1, 2014)

Interestingly the last 2 times I picked up the van from storage this year, the hand brake seemed to stick on after release. A couple of shunts forward and backward released this. 

So I had the brakes inspected and the pads needed to be replaced on the rear axles. One pad was down to the metal, sticky cylinder. So after replacement of the pads, there is no surprise then that the mpg imrpoved by 2mpg over the 400 miles covered last week, resulting in 26mpg average on mixed roads.

:drive::drive::drive:


----------



## Beemer (Apr 1, 2014)

LongdogCymru said:


> I drove over 450 miles and logged my fuel usage on a full-to-full basis. What a shock I had when I found I had averged 20mpg and that was me driving like a nun for goodness sake!!!



And I moan about my 25mpg!  That is an approx, because I did not completely empty the tank, but filled once the reserve light came on.
I do have a Tunit box fitted, and my vehicle is a 6 wheel 4.5t(max) A class Fiat 2.8JTD m/h.


----------



## tadpole58 (Apr 1, 2014)

My Renault Master conversion has averaged 36mpg over 4000 miles in the past 9 months


----------



## kangooroo (Apr 1, 2014)

47-48mpg in my 2.0 HDi Romahome - I'm happy with that.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 1, 2014)

2006 Peugeot Boxer 2.8 HDi running at 4.100 Tonne with a TurboTune DT Tuning Module set at Medium & Medium.

I`ve had it since new and it is averaging 29.76 M.P.G. according to my spreadsheet on brim to brim fills every time and resetting the trip.

The best i`ve had was 32.48 M.P.G. on an excellent run from Preston, Lancashire to Alness just north of Inverness.

The worst i`ve had was 23.88 M.P.G. on an awful journey ( terrible congestion ) from Preston down to Crystal Palace.


----------



## bikerrf900 (Apr 1, 2014)

I have a 2,3 hpi iveco, I am very heavy footed and  it gets 30  mpg hard driving, Steady away and im getting 34mpg as someone else has already stated so many varibles on this subject wind drag sticky brakes fuel type even the tyre pattern will have an effect


----------



## jagmanx (Apr 1, 2014)

*MPG nearly 30 properly calculated*

I Get nearly 30 mpg Lunar H622 3.5 ton 6 forward gears
Just keep between 50 and 55
Also saves on Tyres
Light right foot
Look ahead calm down !
On motorway can go faster get same MPG but more tyre wear.
Aim of Motorhoming is to enjoy so "Drive easily"


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Apr 1, 2014)

I have a panel van conversion, with a 2.2 120bhp, get roughly 37 to 40 mpg, and over 500 miles per tank, don't really go over 60, but will easily hit 100 if me and the Mrs have had words..Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr......


jt


----------



## frontslide (Apr 2, 2014)

30-32mpg Toyota Hiace 2.8 normally aspirated automatic gearbox 2.2 ton's fully loaded with 2 people.


----------



## prioryi (Apr 2, 2014)

I have a VW Crafter SWB bluemotion , on a motorway run about 60 with cruise control on I will average 37mpg

about town average is around 30mpg


----------



## antiquesam (Apr 2, 2014)

I put an app on my phone when I got the van two years ago and have religiously kept track of fuel and mileage. Over the whole period my '95 ford Transit 2.5 diesel coachbuilt has returned 24.7mpg, but with fuel prices coming down the the cost per mile is reducing. Compared to an old MoD Landrover I once owned at 17mph it is damned good


----------



## jennyp19 (Apr 2, 2014)

A while ago someone posted a link for converting litres to mpg (not the one I posted lol) anyone got the link again please. Or, better still is there an iphone app


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 2, 2014)

jennyp19 said:


> A while ago someone posted a link for converting litres to mpg (not the one I posted lol) anyone got the link again please. Or, better still is there an iphone app



4.546 Litres = 1 Gallon.

Then divide the Total Miles by the amount of Gallons and that gives you the M.P.G.


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 2, 2014)

My calculated average over 6000 miles is 23mpg however I do normally drive over 60 in a 5000kg 3 litre Fiat which seems ok to me. When I'm trying 26 is achievable.


----------



## Hughman (Apr 2, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> 4.546 Litres = 1 Gallon.
> 
> Then divide the Total Miles by the amount of Gallons and that gives you the M.P.G.



Or you can do Miles divided by Litres divided by 0.22 - slightly easier on a calculator because you don't have to remember the number of gallons.


----------



## 2cv (Apr 2, 2014)

Just another consideration is that since speedos typically overread by 10% maybe 10% needs to be subtracted from our calculated figures. I find Miles Per Gallon Calculator - Workout your Car's MPG Easily! With MPG Calc makes calculations easy.


----------



## Brian the snail (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi,
We have had our Transit based low profile for 15 months and covered 3730 miles at an average 29.73mpg but the variation fill to fill is 26.59mph low ( Thurso to Morvich in Scottish Highlands ) to 36.96 high ( Annfield Plain County Durham to Bognor at 1700 revs or 53 mph nearly all Motorway or Dual carriageway) thats a 10.37mpg or 28% variation. Fuel economy is a minefield, make savings when you can but if you like your van just enjoy it.

Clive


----------



## johnkyte (Apr 2, 2014)

My old Transit ambulance/camper 23MPG


----------



## Deleted member 38556 (Apr 2, 2014)

I do not know how many times I have said this 
IF YOU HAVE TO ASK HOW MANY MILES DO I GET TO THE GALLON ?

May be you should not own a motorhome 
Budget a figure for fuel. Say £1000.00 and  spend that. 
I budget £2500 per year to run my big beast a 6.5 Ltr V 8 Chevy Diesel 
It works out at about £0.50 per mile 

That's about 10 MPG 
It's brick wall 7.5 ton 
Not a mini 
So MPG is never a good figure in any 
Motorhome 

Set your self a budget and then enjoy the freedom to go where you want 
Stop taxing your over worked brain cells with mind boggling LPG rates 

It's a motor home they are not cheap to buy. Not cheap to run 
Not cheap to repair 
Stop thinking about it. You'll grow grey and old before your time. 
Lol


----------



## Deadsfo (Apr 2, 2014)

you buy something with the aerodynamics of a house brick ,MPG is never going to be good,only relevant to other big boxy beasts.
    you could have a nice big estate car 30/37 mpg then you decide to tow a caravan and lo and behold 20/24mpg (if your lucky) .
my vehicles, Vivaro 2.5  30/34mpg ,  Merc 508 3.7ltr om314 engine 24mpg ,  Shogun Pinin (its a sawn off Shogun) 1.8 petrol 24 mpg , 
Its as a previous poster said drive the thing and enjoy it,save money on non essentials ,the advantages of food are greatly excagerated, in fact foods for wimps


----------



## Goaskalys (Apr 2, 2014)

I get about 35+ mpg from my mark6, SWB, transit with a 2ltr diesel engine (if I drive it carefully, no more than 60 on motorway). 
I was put off buying a VW camper when I read about their bad fuel consumption.


----------



## maingate (Apr 2, 2014)

Your mpg does seem relatively low. I get more than that with a 5 ton tag axle van.

take it to a decent mechanic and see what he reckons.


----------



## hpold (Apr 3, 2014)

kangooroo said:


> 47-48mpg in my 2.0 HDi Romahome - I'm happy with that.



I get regularly 28-30 in my 1985 hymer with a non turbo engine and cruise at 50mph


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 3, 2014)

A few years back we was on the C&CC  site at Ravensglass in Cumbria.

Whist in the washing up area with the other blokes that had been banished there while the wives watch their soaps the subject of M.P.G. came up.

One guy who had an Autotrail Chieftain with the 2.8 JTD engine was whingeing away about how much fuel he`d used to get there from down south.

He`d worked it out and said it had only done 16 M.P.G. on the journey up and was not a happy chappy.

He then came out with that old classic " She`ll cruise at 75-80 M.P.H all day long, no problem ".

He genuinely couldn`t see the connection between his speed and the M.P.G and when someone suggested he slowed it down a bit he just laughed.

We all gave up ..................... LOL


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 3, 2014)

the faster you go the less mpg but you have more time to drink beer at your destination.


----------



## kangooroo (Apr 4, 2014)

Motorhomelover said:


> I do not know how many times I have said this
> IF YOU HAVE TO ASK HOW MANY MILES DO I GET TO THE GALLON ?  May be you should not own a motorhome
> <snip>
> So MPG is never a good figure in any Motorhome



I disagree.  With current fuel prices at £137.9/litre for diesel, economy is important - or at least it is for me.  I need my vehicle to be economical or it would be unaffordable to travel anywhere in it and I aim to camp at least one night per week, every week throughout the year regardless of the weather in addition to longer trips.  As for mpg never being a 'good figure' in a motorhome, I average 47-48mpg in my fully-laden 2-berth van, sometimes +50mpg on a long run travelling at around 60'ish.


----------



## GRWXJR (Apr 4, 2014)

LDV, LWB, Hi-Top.  Tranny 2.5 non-turbo, twin rear axle.  Low geared and low powered, but quite torquey off idle compared to a blower.

I work out mpg every fill up when I brim the tank since I got the van.. habit.

On S Wales lumpy roads I get 25-26 if I do 60mph and push her a bit (over 60 is getting busy, while 75mph is possible if you have zero mechanical sympathy).

Keep 55mph or under with careful throttle and acceleration, and on a run 29 to 30mpg is possible.  Better mileage is achieved once out of Wales over the Bridge simlly cos the climbs arent as tough.

Not as good as newer similarly sized van conversions... but the price paid differential buys a LOT of diesel to make up for it. 

Overall I'm pretty satisfied with the way the LDV goes and the running cost, it runs and drives a lot better than you might think, esp. With the way van drivers slate the LDV.

I wouldnt mind it if it did 35mpg though!


----------



## jagmanx (Apr 5, 2014)

*Mpg*



kangooroo said:


> 47-48mpg in my 2.0 HDi Romahome - I'm happy with that.



I get nearly 200 mpg on my moped !!
Size matters


----------



## Col49 (Apr 5, 2014)

*Nobody said motorhoming would be cheap!*

I must admit; if I had to think just how much fuel I was using I probably wouldn't have started in the first place! Even driving at 56 mph for most of the time my two year old Tribute Transit still seem like a deranged alcoholic compared to a car! Lets face it though the whole idea of of a motorhome is not driving up and down motorways all day; its getting from A to B! Not that we can't enjoy the drive unless your in a gale force wind; but my idea is to get to B; park up for a few days or even a week; and enjoy the scenery! 
Must admit I have lived in my motorhome for the last 3 months; so have not done much wild camping; spending most of my time on various Camping and Caravan club sites with electric hook ups! Sorry; am I allowed to use the words CCC here! Anyway with age concession rates through winter its cost less than nine pounds a day! Once I bought an electric ring I have never had to use gas; saving pounds! I digress; the point I was trying to make is that you have to average out the cost of a motorhome; and if you want to drive it like a car; then you may as well have a car! Not so comfortable when you park up for the night though


----------



## Deleted member 38556 (Apr 6, 2014)

kangooroo said:


> I disagree.  With current fuel prices at £137.9/litre for diesel, economy is important - or at least it is for me.  I need my vehicle to be economical or it would be unaffordable to travel anywhere in it and I aim to camp at least one night per week, every week throughout the year regardless of the weather in addition to longer trips.  As for mpg never being a 'good figure' in a motorhome, I average 47-48mpg in my fully-laden 2-berth van, sometimes +50mpg on a long run travelling at around 60'ish.



If your going to quote something DO NOT  cut it down to be taken out of context 
It's not intelligent to do so 

You Obviously have no need to as to your MPG costs ( which is good for you ) 
However  if any one has to ask how many miles per gallon am I getting. Really does need to ask whether they should be running one 

We all have budgets.  Some more than others. In every case. It is only the disposable income of the individual that will allow them to have the pleasures of running a motorhome 

So I stand by my FULL post in context


----------



## LongdogCymru (Apr 7, 2014)

Well my original post certainly stirred up some interesting and informative and sometimes controversial discussion here.

I don't expect a 3,800kg vehicle to be economic but it was a shock to find that a fairly modern diesel was only giving 20mpg when I was driving it on a motorway at around 60 - 63 indicated mph.

I was expecting closer to mid-20s to be honest so it was a surprise to me. We all have our own budgets and this is certainly not enough to stop me enjoying my motor home but in this day and age it is a wake-up call. It's swings and roundabouts, what we gain by wild camping or staying on sites, we pay out on fuel to enjoy our lifestyle.

Anyway, it looks like my motor home circumstances are about to change due to an issue with my own MH which means it will be going back to the dealer who supplied it, (for a reason totally unrelated to fuel consumption you'll be pleased to know), and he is going to exchange it for a different vehicle, so it will almost certainly have a different base vehicle and motor, don't know what it will be yet though.....


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 7, 2014)

Mine`s a Low Profile and one of the reasons why i think it does so well on fuel as will the A Class ones.


----------



## jagmanx (Apr 8, 2014)

*Speed and MPG*

High Speed and "slow slow quick quick slow" driving style adversely effect MPG
Speed also increases tyre wear
So I stick to 50-55 mph but I do occasionally travel over 65 (eg on my way to Dover)..
As has been identified in this thread an increase of 10% in speed causes a 20% increase in air resistance.
Air resistance being the main factor in MPG
In effect 10% increase in speed = 10% decrease in MPG.
Hills bends etc further reduce MPG. BUT improve the holiday.
Thus take care with speed but after all we have motorhomes to enjoy..

So ENJOY


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 25, 2014)

Quick update on my M.P.G.

Up in Scotland at the moment, up to now we`ve covered *816.4 miles *and used *128.33 Litres / 28.22 Gallons* of fuel.

That works out at  *28.92 M.P.G.* which is very good considering we went right down the Kintyre Peninsular to Campbeltown and back via Carradale.

Anyone that knows the area will know the roads and especially some of the hills we`ve encountered.


----------



## johnkyte (Apr 25, 2014)

johnkyte said:


> My old Transit ambulance/camper 23MPG



This 23mpg was acheived in UK on mixed roads at 56MPH, where possible
I have just done 1000 miles in France,,never exceeding 45MPH and  got 28 MPG


----------



## yeoblade (Apr 25, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> Quick update on my M.P.G.
> 
> Up in Scotland at the moment, up to now we`ve covered *816.4 miles *and used *128.33 Litres / 28.22 Gallons* of fuel.
> 
> ...



What engine does your van have, is it 2.8 jtd ?


----------



## Hughman (Apr 25, 2014)

2500 miles in 2 weeks, fully loaded, in Europe, including German autobahn and Austrian alpine roads- 25 mpg average for trip which was probably 70% motorway done at 120 kph as far as possible. I'm pretty happy with that - as someone else said, you have to pay for your pleasures, and mine include being able to crack on a bit when possible. Equally, if keeping it to a more sedate 90 -100 kph, nearer 30 mpg.

It compares well with my average mpg a few years ago in a Volvo estate (petrol) on the same kind of trip - OK, I could do 140+ kph in Germany when traffic allowed, but I was only getting mpg in mid to high teens.


----------



## Deadsfo (Apr 25, 2014)

mark61 said:


> I get around 24/25 too on a panel van. Although if i try really hard I can get less then 15MPG



you hit the nail on the head perfectly,on a recent similar thread there was a post describing motor homers having a chat around the dish washing sinks and one guy complaining he had only got very low mpg from his trip then went on to state how his van didnt miss a beat at 70/75 mph nuff said!!


----------



## crabs121 (Apr 25, 2014)

Goaskalys said:


> I get about 35+ mpg from my mark6, SWB, transit with a 2ltr diesel engine (if I drive it carefully, no more than 60 on motorway).
> I was put off buying a VW camper when I read about their bad fuel consumption.



I get 40 plus mpg out of my vw. I can also run it on veg oil 75p a liter.1.9td


----------



## K9d (Apr 26, 2014)

My Hymer gets around 24mpg, but after my weekend trip to Brands Hatch for BSB racing I noticed one huge advantage, I don't have to crawl out of a tent in the morning looking more tired than I did when I went to bed. 

The last two fill ups, I've only filled her up four times, I have used premium diesel and have noticed that the engine is much quieter now and seems to be more willing plus there is no black crap dripping out of the exhaust at start up.


----------



## Bailey765 (Apr 26, 2014)

*27.4 mpg*

We have just done 1400 miles touring Germany, Holland and Belgium.  In our brand new Bailey 765 which weighs just short of 4 ton, we got 27.4 mpg at a constant 62 over the ground via sat nav, 68 on the speedo. I am very happy with that, and hope to improve on this in the future.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 26, 2014)

yeoblade said:


> What engine does your van have, is it 2.8 jtd ?




Officially it`s the 2.8 HDi but it`s actually the 2.8 JTD as confirmed by all the stickers and labels on it.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Apr 27, 2014)

Just returned from very first wild camping trip to the lakes from Teesside.
Journey out was A66 and motorway return journey was over Pennines into Teesdale so up hill and down dale.
2.3 Ducato Swift Sundance 3.5 tonne, 370 total miles.
Using vehicle display 26 mpg, will check the old fashioned way when i fill up tomoss.
Bering in mind van has only done 800 mile from new im more than happy with mpg and expect improvement once a few a few miles on the clock.
Van performed great, 55 mph max and cruise control when possible.


----------



## crazycamper (Apr 27, 2014)

I hav a 2ltr petrol ducato old f reg I coverd 183 miles 40% motorway and cost me 72pound in feul im new to this so dont know if thats good or bad


----------



## shawbags (Apr 27, 2014)

crazycamper said:


> I hav a 2ltr petrol ducato old f reg I coverd 183 miles 40% motorway and cost me 72pound in feul im new to this so dont know if thats good or bad



Not good at all but it's an old petrol and a big van, its great buying a van with everything in it but some people forget about the running costs so in the end works out very expensive , I have a little Romahome doing 50-55 MPG @ 55 MPH on the motorway ,not sure what it's doing around town , if my calculations are right yours works out @ about 16 MPG , but as I said its a big petrol van .


----------



## yeoblade (May 21, 2014)

*31.9 mpg*

Just checked on the last fill up 31.9 MPG,    pleased with that, 2.8 JTD Low Profile,50% motorway and Round Wales Brecons.
 I normally travel at 'Truck speed' on the motorway. I use the Acar app.


----------



## trickydicky59 (May 21, 2014)

Mercedes 614d, turbo, 4.2, first time out last weekend and managed 21.9, but did manage 75mph heading towards Holyhead following (chasing) a red iveco conversion. Still better than my old Talbot express harmony.


----------



## Tezza (May 22, 2014)

whats the acar app and is it available on ios?....thanks


----------



## Ivory55 (May 22, 2014)

We found by driving at 50-55 mph and driving steady we got 27 mpg out of our transit auto sleeper, but then had trouble with the egr valve. Had new valve fitted and mechanic said we have to drive it harder as it's not getting hot enough to burn the crap off. We now drive at 60 and drive harder and get 23mpg but no black smoke.


----------



## andyjanet (May 22, 2014)

we have rapido 990 a class 2.2 merc 6 speed cruise control,  in france, italy, spain, we have two weeks holiday and want to get there, so cruise control is set on 125 kph this brings mpg down to around 23-24 we have covered 22,000 in 18 months, scotland three times,regular runs up to cambs,  south of spain twice, northern italy as far as florence and twice into the alps, all fuel bills logged onto a spread sheet and worked out against mileage, our worst mileage was spring bank last year going to the lakes m40 and m6 north were a nightmare stop start all the way, but still managed 20mpg. so our overall figure for fuel cons is 25.8mpg,   i am well chuffed with this, so if you see a rapido  and the driver has a big smile its because i am on hols and i am enjoying myself not worrying about fuel costs and just squeezing the pump trigger when we need a topup,
     enjoy the bank holiday weekend i am on the coast near bexhill on sea, cheers andy


----------



## Obanboy666 (May 22, 2014)

Swift Sundance 2.3 Euro 5 Fiat engine highline 3,500 kg, only 1300 miles on clock. Just returned from Northumberland, 320 miles in total.
Mixed roads, 27 mpg which i am extremely pleased with. Used cruise control when possible max 55 mph. I have found using the cruise control when possible gives a major boost in mpg and makes for more relaxed driving.


----------



## mark61 (May 22, 2014)

Interesting how many people find cruise control improves MPG. Of course, nothing about cruise control improves a vehicles efficiency, but is does have a considerable effect on driving style. 

Along with that, I think (I'm sure I read this somewhere) the current way of thinking and with modern diesels is to maintain speed going up hill, rather then years ago it was considered more economical to go with the gradual reduction of speed on a hill. Cruise control will keep to the set speed until theres no more ooomphh left. Anyway, throttles on the right.


----------



## RoaminRog (May 22, 2014)

We have a Hymer Classic 684 on a Fiat chasis with a 2.8 engine, we were getting about 25ish to the gallon but I noticed on our return from the European Gadabout that we only acheived 23mpg. This could possibly be due to the Bavarian Alps not being very flat! Also the aerodynamics of our bus is very similar to a house brick or a lead balloon. Your engine sounds like it just needs a bit of attention or a tune maybe.

Regards Rog.


----------



## ChrisInNotts (May 22, 2014)

We have been getting a consistent 25-27 mpg out of our Hymer C544 classic (2.3 JTD) over the last 6 months and usually cruise at a true 60-65 on the motorway.   Thus, overcab bed does not seem to impact fuel economy too badly.  It does seem the original poster may have had a problem.

Keith


----------



## 2cv (May 22, 2014)

Renault Trafic 115 HDI, gives 33mpg average which includes some motorway but mainly minor Scottish roads. Low profile 3250kg. Reading other replies, this seem about what you'd expect.


----------



## iampatman (May 22, 2014)

Lunar Premier H592 on a Renault Master 120DCI. Engine remapped five weeks ago. Touring Europe at the moment checked the last fortnight's consumption - 31.8mpg. I'm happy with that. 
Pat


----------



## JoMutch (May 22, 2014)

Iveco Daily 45c13, self build conversion with 2.8 HDI limited to 56mph, returns 35 MPG. More than happy with that


----------



## K9d (May 22, 2014)

Ivory55 said:


> We found by driving at 50-55 mph and driving steady we got 27 mpg out of our transit auto sleeper, but then had trouble with the egr valve. Had new valve fitted and mechanic said we have to drive it harder as it's not getting hot enough to burn the crap off. We now drive at 60 and drive harder and get 23mpg but no black smoke.



Just blank off the EGR and then drive steadily, blanked it off on my Diesel Alfa 3 years ago and never had any problems engine or MOT wise.


----------



## sparrks (May 22, 2014)

mark61 said:


> Interesting how many people find cruise control improves MPG. Of course, nothing about cruise control improves a vehicles efficiency, but is does have a considerable effect on driving style.
> 
> Along with that, I think (I'm sure I read this somewhere) the current way of thinking and with modern diesels is to maintain speed going up hill, rather then years ago it was considered more economical to go with the gradual reduction of speed on a hill. Cruise control will keep to the set speed until theres no more ooomphh left. Anyway, throttles on the right.



I turn my CC off when it gets hilly as the fuel economy suffers.


----------



## Nilocck (May 23, 2014)

My 1995 Tranist LWB high roof 2.5 non turbo conversion.
Last 6 months, using app on phone.  Full to full and tripmeter. Using Veg Oil mixture.

Average 33.57 MPG,  Best 40.24, Worst 27.6  ( towing sons caravan)

This is over 5407 miles. 

Didnt realise how good it was till I read this. We have been everywhere in it over the last 5 years since retiring, mostly Wild Camping.


----------



## Teutone (May 23, 2014)

Ivory55 said:


> We found by driving at 50-55 mph and driving steady we got 27 mpg out of our transit auto sleeper, but then had trouble with the egr valve. Had new valve fitted and mechanic said we have to drive it harder as it's not getting hot enough to burn the crap off. We now drive at 60 and drive harder and get 23mpg but no black smoke.



Never heared that driving harder is cleaning the EGR. Are you sure he isn't talking about the DPF?


----------



## Ivory55 (May 23, 2014)

Hi, yes it was all gunged up where it recycles it back round again. It's a 55 plate so do not think it has a dpf filter, it's only euro 3 engine. No more black smoke so far.


----------



## 1807truckman (May 23, 2014)

Hi,

I've got an 08 plate Mercedes Sprinter 516 based Hymer A class, I'm now averaging 25mpg, on motorways travelling at 60mph, usually weighing in around 4500kg, driven fairly hard ie hard accelerations and hard braking. Best ever was 30mpg, worst ever was 18mpg. If I drive at 70mph the fuel consumption drops dramatically. There really are so many variables in mpg figures.

Graham


----------



## Greytop (May 25, 2014)

LongdogCymru said:


> I have never really looked at the fuel consumption on my motorhomes, I am a relative rookie having only discovered motorhoming 2 years ago and enjoyed several holidays and weekends in the 2001 Hymer Swing with a Fiat 2.8 JTD that I bought to test the water



I am surprised you were unhappy with the fuel consumption on your original Motorhome. I have the same model as you except it is a 2002 model and I get between 26 and 29 mpg out of it. I make a point of driving between 50 - 55 mph on single roads and between 60 - 65 mph on dual carriageways and motorways. Considering the shape of the vehicle I am very happy with the economy. One thing I have noticed is that fuel economy is not so good in the winter. I check the fuel economy every time I fill up from nearly empty to full.

As an aside to this discussion early this year I topped up my tank with 66 litres of the special or performance diesel (found at some pumps) by mistake, I was livid because it was about 5p per litre more expensive, so I had wasted (as I thought) over £3. I have to say my old Motorhome performed extraordinarily, in fact it went like a bat out of hell, I was going up hills in 5th gear that I could never normally manage in 5th. My MPG improved a little also. I have always been a cynic about so called super grades of fuel and fuel additives, but I have to say I was proved wrong on this occasion.

Has anyone else had this experience?


----------



## Deleted member 38556 (May 25, 2014)

loulou said:


> Interestingly the last 2 times I picked up the van from storage this year, the hand brake seemed to stick on after release. A couple of shunts forward and backward released this.
> 
> So I had the brakes inspected and the pads needed to be replaced on the rear axles. One pad was down to the metal, sticky cylinder. So after replacement of the pads, there is no surprise then that the mpg imrpoved by 2mpg over the 400 miles covered last week, resulting in 26mpg average on mixed roads.
> 
> :drive::drive::drive:



Do not park it in storage with hand brake on 
Put in to gear 

Never a good thing to put brake on when not used for some time 
It can do more damage than you think 

Hope this tip helps


----------



## Deadsfo (May 25, 2014)

I agree how often does someone roar past you only for you to come up alongside them an hour later at a roundabout or set of lights,nice and steady is the answer,as an aside my 1987ex nato ambulance Merc 508 has now got the incredible total mileage of 4232 km when would you consider that an OM314 engine is' run in' I know the modern engines dont really need to be run in these days ,though I suspect most owners would take a little more care in the early ownership,but back in 1987 a good ol' agricultural non computerised engine probably did,I ask because its possible my MPG might go up to 26/27


----------



## kangooroo (May 25, 2014)

shawbags said:


> I have a little Romahome doing 50-55 MPG @ 55 MPH on the motorway ,not sure what it's doing around town.



The Romahomes are brilliant for fuel economy.

I've just returned from 2 weeks in the Scottish Highlands and done my calculations - 56.03mpg (2L HDi) doing a lot more than 55mph on motorways and I also used a little diesel heating at night.  On a mixed run, it averages about 46-47mpg but on short journeys, which I avoid, consumption would fall into the high 30's.  No complaints at all


----------



## pughed2 (May 26, 2014)

*best MPG*

London.......it's the weight of vehicle and engine type and driving steady.........I bought a 10 year old 2.3jtd fiat trigano tribute (1-5) berth in 2013, and by chance turns out to be tremendous on diesel..........up to 43mpg, and with awning and towbar......others with same model been getting same on tribby website........it's the streamlined van as well.....and diesels only about £1 a gallon in Europe.....just checked figs. Over 4000 miles.......pughed2.....bristol


----------



## K9d (May 28, 2014)

Greytop said:


> I am surprised you were unhappy with the fuel consumption on your original Motorhome. I have the same model as you except it is a 2002 model and I get between 26 and 29 mpg out of it. I make a point of driving between 50 - 55 mph on single roads and between 60 - 65 mph on dual carriageways and motorways. Considering the shape of the vehicle I am very happy with the economy. One thing I have noticed is that fuel economy is not so good in the winter. I check the fuel economy every time I fill up from nearly empty to full.
> 
> As an aside to this discussion early this year I topped up my tank with 66 litres of the special or performance diesel (found at some pumps) by mistake, I was livid because it was about 5p per litre more expensive, so I had wasted (as I thought) over £3. I have to say my old Motorhome performed extraordinarily, in fact it went like a bat out of hell, I was going up hills in 5th gear that I could never normally manage in 5th. My MPG improved a little also. I have always been a cynic about so called super grades of fuel and fuel additives, but I have to say I was proved wrong on this occasion.
> 
> Has anyone else had this experience?



After testing the super diesel recently and noticing the change in my engine, quieter, more willing and easier starting I'm more than happy to pay the extra few pennies, plus I seem to get about 2MPG more which is almost 10% better, whereas the fuel is about 5% dearer.


----------



## UKgregUK (Jun 22, 2014)

*Renault Master MPG*



tadpole58 said:


> My Renault Master conversion has averaged 36mpg over 4000 miles in the past 9 months



Hi,

I too have converted a Renualt Mater (MM35 DCI 100). I have only been pottering at the moment a few days out but only showing 26 mpg. Hoping that will improve on a run. Can I ask what engine you have in your Master? Cheers.. Greg


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 22, 2014)

this old girl with no electronics,28 turbo and a low dif ratio returnes about 30 mpg at 45 mph ,hope to get same with new diff reducing reves by 890 .comming in on book at 6.4 tons altho im sure lighter now striped out.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 26, 2014)

*Very Happy Indeed.*

Just got back  from a jaunt to London and then returning via Suffolk, Norfolk and Rutland Water to Preston.

A round trip of *774.9 miles* and the van returned *31.86 M.P.G.* checked with filling brim to brim.

Got caught in horrendous traffic ( 1 hour stop start ) because of an accident on the M1 on the way down.

Then again for the Dartford Crossing ( 50 minutes stop start ) to get through the Pay Booths.

Then again for some Temporary Traffic Lights ( 1 hour 35 minutes to do 2 miles !!! ) on the A12 through Suffolk.


2006 Peugeot Boxer 2.8 HDi running at 4,020 KG checked on weigh bridge before journey.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jun 29, 2014)

Am i the only person that doesn't check what mpg i am getting,as i have never checked, it would also seem that i am the only person to do motorway speeds on the motorway eg 70 mph uk 80mph europe and maybe a little more on the autobahns


----------



## rugbyken (Jun 29, 2014)

Don't normally check my fuel usage but jan had a bee in her bonnet about how expensive Italy was going to be so she wrote everything down , we got back last week and had done only 3 miles short of 4000 mls so I went to the garage the long way round and filled up, on calculating the use was very pleasantly surprised to have achieved 24.6mpg I have checked my speedo against the sat nav and it's very accurate 0.5% out , 
       on the way down to Italy we were meeting a mate at Rome for a week so we made the run from Calais to Rome ( Ostia) 1280mls in 48 hrs M/way to Lyon up & over Mont Blanc m/way down to genoa and Rome 70/80 all the way, would be very surprised to have got over 20 mpg for that section after cruising round Italy came back up & over route Napoleon, I am by definition heavy footed van is a 2.3 Ducato 2007 chipped and runs really well unless the EGR valve is playing up!!!!,
     Still only semi retired so time is still an issue would fully expect to get almost 30 to the gallon if I drove for it but at present the sums go 1000 mls on motorway avg 70  takes about 14hrs 2/3 days driving 20mpg, 1000mls on A class rds averaging  30 mph takes 33 hrs 10/11 days driving holiday gone,


----------



## mark61 (Jun 29, 2014)

Rarely check mine manually. Unfortunately have a digital read out, but at least I can hide it. Anyway I enjoy a bit of oommphh.


----------

